# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Σέρβικος ποιμενικός.

## Ryu

αυτος ειναι ο φριξος.ο φριξος δεν ειναι αδεσποτο,εχει οικογενεια αλλα τον εχουν ολη μερα δεμενο και ολη μερα κλαιει και γι αυτο τον λογο θελουν να τον δωσουν γιατι τον λυπουνται.ειναι περιπου 2 ετων και ειναι σερβικος ποιμενικος οχι οτι εχει σημασια.ειναι παρα πολυ φιλικος μεγαλοσωμος και χαδιαρης.αρκουδοκουταβος με λιγα λογια!βρισκεται στα μεγαρα

----------


## Steliosan

Παιδια παρτε τον ειναι αμαρτια και ευκαιρια συναμα.

----------


## Ρία

μια ομορφιά είναι!!! αν θέλεις μας λες να το προωθήσουμε!!!

----------

